# Selfemployed in Mexcio - Taxes, deductions, etc?



## Bayraider (Sep 26, 2016)

Dear Forum members,

as I already mentioned in another thread, in some time I am planning to settle in Mexico and start my own business. Now, that ideas are getting more precise, I am starting to think about the financial aspects in Mexico, too. Especially I am thinking of taxes to pay and deductions from my income.

From what I could find online so far, I will have to pay income taxes up to 35% of my income. 
What I didn't find is information on any social security duties. Is there something I am obliged to pay, for example public retirement fund, public unemployment insurance, etc.?

Also, here in Germany, as a selfemployed, I can deduct my income by business related costs such as car downpayments, gas, telephone, technical equipment, travel costs, private health insurance, etc.

Can anyone give me an idea of the mexican system? 
I know, living and working in Mexico I will need to do all this with a mexican tax advisor, but I would like to have at least a vast idea about what I have to take into account.

Thanks a lot for your advices and info.

Cheers

Dirk


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Get a working resident Visa and find an accountant


----------

